# Just blacked out the roof.



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

cant really see the roof but i love those rims, are those 20s? they look huge


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

yea stupid glare, I will take some better ones today. Yes they are 20's and thanks.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

From what I can see really like the look of the gloss black on the roof. Making me think twice about doing matte on the roof. Good look dude. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll most likely be taking my matte roof off and go with gloss eventually. I originally wanted gloss but all they had was the matte black. Looks good.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

you definitely want the gloss, matte roof will look weird since youre trying to replicate a panoramic sunroof with the gloss


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks good but I'd like to see some more full pics of the car


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I will post some here in a lil bit. My bodyshop guy hooked me up with painting it this morning.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, Silver with Gloss roof is ftw !


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got some more photos


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice pics man, the roof looks great. If I ever did decide to black out my roof, definitely going the gloss route.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Went fishing this weekend and took a few pix, I thought it looked nice so I figured I would share.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Looks good. Dip those ugly gold bowties asap though.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Looks good. Dip those ugly gold bowties asap though.


lol, thanks, yea i havent had time to but that is next.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

wpw those rims are killer! The blacked out roof goes perfect with those 2o's!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Decent attempt to get a desired affect well done , bravo to you young man.

Committed to excellence , Go raiders fans . Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and best wishes !


----------

